# Shooting squirrels in backyard?



## ksg

Is it illegal for someone to shoot squirrels in his backyard in Michigan? (Lots about one acre large)


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

regular hunting season applies for squirrels, doesnt matter if its your backyard or not. . although red squirrels there is no closed season. but have to wait until fall for others.


----------



## M1Garand

ksg said:


> Is it illegal for someone to shoot squirrels in his backyard in Michigan? (Lots about one acre large)


Yes it is because squirrel season doesn't start until Sept 15th (except for red squirrels that is)


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Plus most incorporated cities/town/villages do not allow shooting within the limits. BB guns count.


----------



## theredmission

A guy could only wish. Three years ago, honest to goodness there wasn't one squirrel in our neighborhood then we saw one then last year two, and this morning I have six large foxes running across the lawn next to two rabbits. Man that was a tastey sight:corkysm55


----------



## ksg

ok, thanks. I saw (well, heard the shot and saw the squirrel) someone shoot a squirrel in his backyard today.


----------



## boehr

Safety Zone also applies.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN

get a pellet gun. no one will know


----------



## HUNTER STACKPOOLE

when it is squirrel season and it's on your property and you *do not* have a permit can you shoot it.


----------



## KJC

HUNTER STACKPOOLE said:


> when it is squirrel season and it's on your property and you *do not* have a permit can you shoot it.


 Stackpoole, first of all, welcome. Secondly, please read page 43 of the Hunting and Trapping Digest, under small game. The rules changed a couple of years ago.
That rule only applied to "Enclosed Farmland" where you "live", not just any private land.


----------



## HUNTER STACKPOOLE

Thank you so much just wondering because my son was going to shoot a squirrel in our backyard and he still has yet to get his safter training


----------



## KJC

O.K., Sorry everyone. I'm a little slow. I didn't catch that this thread was from 10 years ago until just now. I did notice that this is HUNTER STACKPOOLE's first post, join date today, and he claims to be 17yrs old.


----------



## HUNTER STACKPOOLE

also we live in the country


----------



## HUNTER STACKPOOLE

well not 17 thought it said 1979 not 1999 sorry can i change it


----------



## HUNTER STACKPOOLE

and just looked up this squirrel thing


----------



## jatc

Make one of these.....







WAAAAYYYYY more fun than just shooting them with a pellet gun!


----------



## feedinggrounds

Jact Lol we made one at work for lunchtime entertainment, I can say, a Fox squirrel will only ride it once, while the black and gray squirrels will do it over and over again. Had a tennis racket tapped to a clay pigeon launcher also, but it hit them pretty hard....they would go sailing but some wobbled a bit after landing.


----------



## Big Skip

That is so funny. Got a couple I would love to see take that ride


----------



## KJC




----------



## JimP

KJC said:


>






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1401008189944329


----------



## multibeard

With trees that close that must be one stupid squirrel.

Short jump to the feeder.


----------



## hypox

I have 2 bird feeders and both have baffles. Not one squirrel on the feeders in 10+ years. They do eat the seed the birds drop though.


----------



## alex-v

hypox said:


> I have 2 bird feeders and both have baffles. Not one squirrel on the feeders in 10+ years. They do eat the seed the birds drop though.


Several times I have seen a squirrel on the feeder which meant it had figured out how to get around the baffle. Finally while watching I saw the critter come up and study the feeder for about 15 seconds. Then, as if by magic, it was hanging off the edge of the feeder. I have had a chance to see it do this a couple of times and the squirrel jumps past the baffle and grabs the edge of the feeder.

The other squirrels watch and then when they try they grab the baffle which lets them slip down. So far it is just the one squirrel which has figured out the angle that it has to jump to make it past the baffle.
...


----------



## hypox

They aren't getting around this baffle.


----------

